# Has anyone gotten pregnant using condoms as birth control?



## FarfromHome

DH and I have been using condoms basically our entire marriage as a birth control method with no issues. My LO is 7.5 mos and I'm ebf but my period came back around month 5 and has been fairly regular. Since we got the "all clear" at my 6 week check up we've gone back to using condoms as bc. 

I'm just wondering if anyone here has gotten pregnant while using a condom that didn't break and was put on correctly. I honestly can't remember the first day of my last period but I'm feeling like I may be late ( I know it's at least been a few weeks). I'm feeling a lot like I did the last time I was pregnant and the times before that when I had my miscarriages. I'm really exhausted, having food aversions, gagging, feeling hot, don't want my husband to get anywhere near me and I've been having a nursing aversion the last few weeks as well. Of course all of this could be explained by postpartum hormones as well

Am I completely crazy for even thinking I could possibly be pregnant?! Has anyone had a surprise baby when using condoms?!


----------



## cat lover

only when we ran out lol! seriously though its highly unlikely ur pregnant but i personally have an intense distrust of condoms, i dont really know why. i got on the pill asap after dd2 as i trust hormonal conyraceptives more. again, though, if used correctly ur probably fine x


----------



## amotherslove

thats how my niece and first daughter were conceived. my condom broke, hers didnt tho.


----------



## Keyval

I'm doing the same . I did get the pill but I'm useless for taking it so just gave up and stuck with the condoms . I'm too scared to get the Implanon . I do worry every month coming up to my period because I know the chances are higher of getting pregnant now


----------



## 080509

This is how we conceived number 3, i thought we would be safe, one slipped off just after, lol.


----------



## helen_beee

It's how I ended up a single mum! I had a drunken and ill-advised one night stand with a condom and then a couple of weeks later I found out I was pregnant. I was actively trying to not get pregnant yet got pregnant anyway :dohh: Needless to say it was the best thing that ever happened to me but it's been incredibly difficult xx


----------



## bubbles123

All contraception has a 1-2% failure rate, only thing better is sterilisation (over 99% effective) or abstinence (100% effective) so there is always a chance you could be pregnant I'm afraid. I've never got pregnant with contraception but my Uncle was a happy accident conceived whilst using a condom.


----------



## fannyadams

I use condoms at the moment but I've been told by FOUR different drs that they aren't effective! Wtf? 
I don't dtd often enough to bother with anything else right now but it has worried me a little!


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

I use condoms as well as the pill as I don't trust either one on their own! Even used correctly, condoms do have a failure rate(not sure how if no semen gets out??), but people have gotten pregnant whilst using condoms. If you are unsure, take a test to ease your fears, but I'm sure you are totally fine hun xx


----------



## mellyboo

I couldnt remember to take my pill right augh... so im off it right now we've been using condoms.. we never have sex anyway im too tired lol... i sure hope i can rely on them, i dont even no what id do if i ever got preg right now..


----------



## Casey3

We did but the condom broke... Took plan b 20 hours later and neither worked lol.


----------



## FarfromHome

Thanks for the replies everyone. I'm probably gonna wait a few days and see if my period shows and then take a test ( don't wait to waste more money on those expensive tests for nothing =/ ) I'm kind of shocked that you can get pregnant with condoms, I thought they were pretty fool proof! But, I suppose, what it meant to be will be!


----------



## rjm09

Condoms have a failure rating alot due to user error. Never had a condom break, no matter what kind. And heard the condom slid off and got someone pregnant story..wouldn't of happened if some guys didn't have such pride in buying normal sized condoms to the xl!lol! If used right, i highly doubt your pg, but why not get dollar store cheapie tests to be sure???


----------



## Rockell8788

Yes I conceived our first whilst using condoms and taking the pill! Used both correctly clearly she was just ment to be


----------

